# 277 Volts under 6.7 feet



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

is this a fixture that someone added, or part of a UL listed cabinet ?


----------



## steven urenda (Sep 19, 2014)

*steven urenda - 277V question*

that's a good question. I don't know the answer to be honest


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't think there is a minimum height for 277 volt lighting. There is a minimum height for over 277 volt circuits 210.6(D)


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

steven urenda said:


> I've got a small chain of retail stores with food product cases in them.
> each case is less than 6 feet tall. The cases are 120V - but they have a 277 Volt lighting circuit run to them to feed a 277 Volt light fixture in each case. I was always under the understanding that in commercial applications, 277V lighting circuits were not to be run lower than 6.7 feet.
> 
> I get different answers from different people (this is in Detroit).
> ...


Most commercial buildings run 277volt lighting and 277 volts is in every switch box, and in more than one gang boxes you could have two circuits in there, that will give you 480volts, however you must have a divider in the box.

Also in some places there are 480 volt three phase twist-lock receptacles for plug in machines.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Code wise you are fine. I know of no prohibition for what you describe.

Pete


----------

